# Nancy Pelosi is One EVIL POS....Look What She Fashioned Her Signing Pens To Resemble.... .223 Rounds.



## nononono (Jan 26, 2020)

*Closeup inspection of those pens…the " front third " is shaped, colored, and 
close enough to pass for a .223 / 5.56X45 round. The sick message is there none the less...







*








*That is the definition of EVIL from the Democrats .....and they laughed and giggled about it.*


----------



## messy (Jan 27, 2020)

Hey Freak. We laugh and giggle about you.
BTW, I like your nail polish.


----------



## nononono (Jan 27, 2020)

messy said:


> Hey Freak. We laugh and giggle about you.
> BTW, I like your nail polish.



*Laugh and Giggle all you want.......YOU ARE ON THE WRONG SIDE OF THE LAW !*

*Go suck on a Lemon ........or a Schiff.*


----------



## Booter (Jan 28, 2020)

But on the plus side they are relatively shiny objects so that must be appealing to you Nonono.

Here's something else to giggle about - if you hover your mouse cursor on the picture of the pens you will see the source is Snopes.com!


----------



## espola (Jan 28, 2020)

Booter said:


> But on the plus side they are relatively shiny objects so that must be appealing to you Nonono.
> 
> Here's something else to giggle about - if you hover your mouse cursor on the picture of the pens you will see the source is Snopes.com!


4nos can't handle the truth.


----------



## Booter (Jan 28, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Closeup inspection of those pens…the " front third " is shaped, colored, and
> close enough to pass for a .223 / 5.56X45 round. The sick message is there none the less...
> 
> 
> ...


Are the bullets dipped in pigs blood?


----------



## nononono (Jan 28, 2020)

Booter said:


> But on the plus side they are relatively shiny objects so that must be appealing to you Nonono.
> 
> Here's something else to giggle about - if you hover your mouse cursor on the picture of the pens you will see the source is Snopes.com!



*That's correct....the image is from Snopes, but for an entirely different reason....
And I used it.....now what. 

You need some help getting that Schiff/Lemon out of your mouth ?
Call Barney Frank.....*


----------



## messy (Jan 28, 2020)

espola said:


> 4nos can't handle the truth.


4 Nos is hands down the biggest dumbshit and liar (both!) on this forum.


----------



## nononono (Jan 28, 2020)

messy said:


> 4 Nos is hands down the biggest dumbshit and liar (both!) on this forum.


*Nope....I just completely irritate the shit out of YOU because YOU cannot handle the TRUTH....*
*Now what....

That's what happens when you show up for an intellectual discussion with a 3rd grade education.....
I've implored you dozens of times to go back to school, but nooooooo you like to make a stinky 
smelly ass of yourself on a public forum.....
*
*You really should go back to school " Messy " Financial, at least open a 4th grade book.*


----------

